# i made a cigar box guitar



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

my homemade cigar box guitar, it's also electric.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

OH man, Rock on !

That's beautiful


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Amazing! I love this stuff.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nicely done!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i'm working on one right now! great job.


----------



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

That is real sweet dude ! MM


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

_Wow -- Tex_


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Thats great buddy! Looks like ukulele to me though?


----------



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

-SRS-45- said:


> Thats great buddy! Looks like ukulele to me though?


Maybe, it's same the same fret scale as fender strat.


----------



## gecko (Dec 5, 2011)

Man that is so nice.
Take it easy, gecko


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

VERY Well done!!!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Mine is not as nice as yours, but it was sure fun to work on. I need to rework the bridge, this one is jsut floating and i don't really care for that.


----------



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

The Gopher said:


> Mine is not as nice as yours, but it was sure fun to work on. I need to rework the bridge, this one is jsut floating and i don't really care for that.


looks great! now it's time to make a 6 string. http://slingshotforu...her-cbg-guitar/


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

Lets hear that beauty sing!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Those look fantastic. i just wish i could have shared in emptying them boxes...


----------

